# Wing Chun + Bodybuilding/fitness



## Martijn (Nov 27, 2002)

I`ve got a problem. I have pretty big muscles because I do a lot of powerlifting/fitness. My sifu says not to do that because it isn`t useful. How do I train to make my muscles longer ?


----------



## Phil Elmore (Nov 27, 2002)

My own sifu has spoken of tendon strength being more important than muscle size.  The fact is, though, that when you lift weights and build your muscles, you are capable of lifting more weight than before you started.  That is an increase in strength, and I see no reason not to be stronger.

I work out regularly, and as my arms get bigger, it actually becomes harder for me to get my elbows in where they are supposed to be to protect my centerline.  One of our senior students, though, has gigantic and well-defined arms, and manages.  So I aspire to meet his example.  (He's also a really nice and helpful guy.)


----------



## Elfan (Nov 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Martijn _
> 
> *I`ve got a problem. I have pretty big muscles because I do a lot of powerlifting/fitness. My sifu says not to do that because it isn`t useful. How do I train to make my muscles longer ? *



I'm not sure what you mean by "longer," could you elaborate?  Are you refering to flexibility?

BTW I too am of the opinion that bigger, stronger muscles are a good thing.


----------



## Martijn (Nov 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> 
> *I'm not sure what you mean by "longer," could you elaborate?  Are you refering to flexibility?
> 
> BTW I too am of the opinion that bigger, stronger muscles are a good thing. *


I want to make them longer instead of bigger in volume (if you know what I mean). I can`t bring my elbows in a descent way to the centerline. The tension in my shoulder is enormous and my muscles in my chest are in the way.


----------



## Elfan (Nov 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Martijn _
> 
> *I want to make them longer instead of bigger in volume (if you know what I mean). I can`t bring my elbows in a descent way to the centerline. The tension in my shoulder is enormous and my muscles in my chest are in the way. *



You can't control the shape in which a muscle grows.  Unless you feal a stretching like strain I think that you are simply dealing with the natural shape of your tendons/joints etc. and there is nothing you can do about it.  Your whole arm would have to be longer (bone etc.) to reach farther, not just the muscle.

Does that answer your question?


----------



## berry king (Dec 1, 2002)

I'm not sure if its possible to make your muscles longer or not, but if your interested in gaining lots of strength and power through powerlifting without getting big, i would highly recommend pavel tsatsoulines books. His book on lifting is called "power to the people!" I started doing stuff out of that book like 4 or 5 months ago and have made tremendous functional strength gains and have not gained a pound. You may want to check out his books on kettlebells too which is called the "russian kettlebell challenge." Kettlebells are an awesome conditioning tool. If you are into body building, i cant say much there, just thought i'd recommend pavels books in case you were interested getting strong without getting big. Even if you do want to get big, i would still recommend his books, just cause you will learn some amazing things about iron lifting that you can apply to your strength training. Good luck.


----------



## theneuhauser (Dec 1, 2002)

stretch the muscles that you are lifting after each session, this helps to keep them from shortening up and the bulky appearance.
also if youre not already doing it, try some sport-specific stuff, find strength training routines that mimic the motion or positioning that you use in your fighting form.


----------



## Elfan (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theneuhauser _
> 
> *stretch the muscles that you are lifting after each session, this helps to keep them from shortening up and the bulky appearance. *



Do you actually find that stretching decreases the bulky appearance as well as increase flexibility?


----------



## Senfeng (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Martijn _
> 
> *I`ve got a problem. I have pretty big muscles because I do a lot of powerlifting/fitness. My sifu says not to do that because it isn`t useful. How do I train to make my muscles longer ? *


I'm a bigger guy, so I fight a little different than my classmates.  I've never had problems protecting my centerline, but I often need to make adjustments by sidestepping or shifting my body a little.


----------



## ZIM (Dec 29, 2002)

Your sifu is essentially correct in saying that wieghtlifting is not 'useful' for WC, but maybe better stated that its 'not needed and can obstruct progress'. 

How long have you been at WC? Sometimes it takes awhile to adjust to the requirements- not all are built like yip man, after all. 

As for making the muscles 'longer'- that's not really likely to happen. Examine the linkages from between your shoulder to elbow...you need to relax that out. The second section of SLT will help you here.


----------



## SRyuFighter (Jan 7, 2003)

I think that you are referring to tone? If you are then do Light Weight with high reps.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 7, 2003)

Another option might be to work flexibility exercizes.  
Got a book around here....

Stretching for Fitness, Health & Performance: The Complete Handbook for All Ages & Fitness Levels
by Christopher A. Oswald, Stanley N. Bacso
Paperback: 195 pages ; Dimensions (in inches): 0.48 x 9.98 x 8.05 
Publisher: Sterling Publications; ISBN: 0806909854 ; (August 1998) 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/A...98468/sr=11-1/ref=sr_11_1/102-6209616-0702552 for more info.

I've been slowly working thru it and seeing an increase in my flexibility...if I had more time to regularly work it Im sure i'd see faster results.

Another idea would be Yoga.

:asian:


----------

